
Magic Leap reveals more about its 'mixed reality' tech - ValG
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/19/magic-leap-reveals-more-about-its-mixed-reality-tech/
======
pfista
It will be interesting to see new interaction paradigms arise from using this
kind of interface. Though it isn't clear how they are controlling this one,
I'm glad they weren't having to reach their hands out in front of them to
physically touch objects. Skeuomorphic interfaces are absolutely terrible for
scenarios like this because people get really tired holding their arms out.
Not to mention it's way less efficient than some kind of keyboard or gesture
input method.

